
How the “Earth’s worst app” predicted the millennial vote in the 2016 Election - xanderatallah
http://stories.whatsgoodly.com/index.php/2016/11/14/earths-worst-app-predicted-millennial-vote/?2
======
rafizzy
Doesn't seem like the worst app at all lol

